# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  ¿estadística fiable zonas afectadas lluvias? ¿Cuantas Ha?

## nony3000

Hola! A todos:

Soy nuevo y este es mi primer post. No creo que hubiera llegado hasta aquí de no ser por la severa climatología de estas últimas semanas y que está arruinando las vidas de tantas personas.

¿Sabe algún forero si se ha levantado algún informe fiable, aunque sea preliminar, sobre cuántas zonas/provincias han sido seriamente afectadas (inundadas); número de Ha anegadas?

Hoy alguien me ha dicho (también por eso estoy aquí), que todas las inundaciones han tenido lugar sobre antiguos cauces de ríos. ¿Todas?

Bueno, Gracias vuestra atención
Saludos
 :Smile:

----------

